# American RV - mpg



## 89248

My other half (I refuse to say better) and I are selling up and going to buy an American RV - does anybody have an idea of mpg with petrol/diesel or lpg. Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Anonymous

I think you might be asking that question the wrong way round.

Shouldn't it be: How many gallons to the mile?


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy

A good few years ago a good friend of mine was running one at around 8 mpg - I think it was petrol but I could not be sure. 

David


----------



## Boff

Six years ago a German politician used a US RV for his election campaign. This vehicle became quite (in)famous because of it's fuel consumption. About 25 litres of Petrol (no Diesel!) per 100 km. Makes about 11 mpg if I'm right. 8O 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88724

*Americans and economy vehicles ?????*

They only do two types, small RV's with big engines and scorching performance and LOW MPG

or huge and Heavy and LOW MPG

Of course I am discounting the Baby winnebago's (renault) as they do not really fit in the mould of an "American" motorhome.

George


----------



## Maxonian

We ran Gulfstream SunVoyager for almost 4 years. It had the Chevrolet P30 chassis with the 6.5TD engine. This is a very popular engine in the non-pusher RVs. We never got better than about 13mpg.

Talking to people with Diesel Pushers, with the Cummins/Allison (or CAT/Allison) engine/gearbox combination, 10-12 mpg would appear to be the norm.

I don't know much about petrol engined RVs, but the lpg conversion is very popular, not because you get better fuel consumption, but because lpg is about half the cost of petrol (at the moment).

However, remember that the difference between 13mpg and 25mpg over 5000 miles is only £600-£700 (and even less if you buy your diesel in the Europe). This is insignificant compared to:

i) the depreciation you are going to suffer on anything other than a relatively old RV.

ii) the finance costs (or loss of interest on the capital) to buy the RV.

iii) running costs excluding fuel.

Fuel consumption is not the significant cost of running an RV.


----------



## 88790

An american friend of mine who has driven several reckons on 10mpg as the norm. But fuel is a lot cheaper out there.

Still I guess if you are not paying Council Tax that could help! :wink: 

All the best for a great time.


----------



## Anonymous

Don't forget most RV in USA are petrol and fuel prices are one third those in UK. I have driven Rv's in America for years and about 10 to the gallon for a 24 footer is the norm. But remember thats about 30 to the gallon in monetary terms if compared to the UK.

Jim


----------



## Guest

*American fuel comparison.*

Just to add my four penneth American gallons are smaller than British.


----------



## Grizzly

Just out of interest, how does that compare with an ordinary single decker service bus ?

( US RVs are, I understand, built on a chassis like a tank and so have a huge mass before you add body work and contents. Is this true of UK buses ? Would a bus conversion be cheaper on fuel ?)

G


----------



## Don_Madge

*Re: American fuel comparison.*



skywriter said:


> Just to add my four penneth American gallons are smaller than British.


Morning all,

US Gallon 3.6 litres

Imperial Gallon 4.5 litres

That was the rough guide we used the last time we were in the states.

Don


----------



## 89468

We have a 30' R-Vision Stratus that has an LPG conversion. On a recent trip to Cornwall, I calculated that we got around 10mpg on LPG. I haven't done any runs on petrol (just the recommended 30/40 miles now and then to keep the engine healthy), so don't know what the difference might be. We are fortunate in that we live close to the cheapest LPG supplier in the UK (29.9p per litre), so in terms of cost per mile it works out about the same as an ordinary car.


----------



## johnsandywhite

Hi *caz*. On our old Chevrolet 454 - 7.4 litre Petrol we got between 7.5 and 8.5 mpg. Running on LPG we got between 7 and 8 mpg. That was usually with the foot hard on the pedal at road legal ( :roll: ) speeds. With our newer Cheverolet 454 - 7.4 we get between 8.5 and 10. I have just driven a 7.5 Ford class 'C' and on cruise control at 55mph, I was getting close to 15 mpg. That dropped to 12 mpg at 60 to 65mph. The right foot can make all the difference. :wink:


----------



## 88847

I like this thread...............it has just talked me out of buying an RV, i was misscalling my 28 foot burstner and had a little moan about only getting 19-20 mpg,.......but you guys have made my day

and i am going to buy a lighter pair of shoes

*THE 747 BURSTNER STAYS........................*

Paul


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Folks, 
in reply to Gewitty, whereabouts in the Stamford area can you find LPG at 30p per litre?

J&R


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Folks, 
in reply to Gewitty, whereabouts in the Stamford area can you find LPG at 30p per litre?

J&R


----------



## DABurleigh

At a guess, one of:

Newbold Service Station, Tallington (A16), Stamford, Lincolnshire PE6 4RN 01780 740054 M-F 7am-10pm Sat-Sun 7am-10pm

Sonic Security 19 High Street, Ketton, Stamford, Rutland PE9 3TA
01780 720500 M-F 8am-5pm

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland

Mine is a 5.9 lt Cummins diesel pusher with 4 speed Alison box on a Spartan chassis, 36 ft long and it returns between 12 and 14 mpg .. not bad considering our last 20 ft C class with a 2.8 merc engine only gave 24 mpg.. 
You pays your money you make your choice, it's really quite simple, if you worry about mpg don't buy a yank.. It's a bit like comparing a speed boat with a yacht, different class :wink:


----------



## 88726

i dont know much about rv's but the one thing i did find surprising was the fact that you'd be better off buying a petrol and converting it to lpg if you intend to drive it around a bit . 

just wondering now if the rv price trend is reversed compared to euoropean m/h 's eg ( petrol rv cheaper ) ?????????????????????????????


----------



## olley

hi Kenny the Americans produce very few Diesels, with petrol at their prices they don't need to, I was quoted £7,000 more by oakwood for the same new RV but with a diesel engine. He told me that their is only one main maufactuer of diesels in america. in europe its the opposite, every major manufacture makes a diesel, can you buy a petrol transit? I would assume so but it would probable be the same price as a diesel.


----------



## 88726

hi olley

thanks for the info, never thought about it like that , so diesel rv's are going to be very rare in the us nevermind uk . lpg has got to be the answer then for the uk . i will remember that when i can finally afford to buy one . :wink:


----------



## olley

hi Kenny I should have said smaller diesels 2-7litres I believe all the pushers are diesel, usually a cummins or cat, but they are generally in the bigger motorhomes over 35' , but i would imagine that you would be looking at 10litres plus, I know from my experience of working on them years ago that they are very exspensive. JSW knows allot more about this than I do.


----------

